# Ice Link question



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

My Icelink has been acting strange lately. When I press the "MIX" button on the radio to set it to shuffle it doesnt shuffle on certain playlists. Also its been skipping songs etc. Anyone have any ideas?
TIA


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Ice Link question (NOVAdub)*

I would try to reset it by unplugging it from the radio.


----------

